# Looking for ssd (ecommerce) php7 web hosting



## Jackwebbby (Aug 7, 2017)

I want to compare as much as possible web hosting providers.
E-commerce, PHP7, 10 gb - disk space, host 1 site.
Are there are good professional web hosts out there?

Recently I came across hostwinds shared ssd hosting deals. They look attractive for me.
Can I give them a try? Where can I read customer hosting reviews about their services?


----------



## Lastio (Aug 8, 2017)

I guess hostingsource services can be good for your needs, the OP. 
They are the best in delivering SSD hosting services in a webmaster-friendly manner. 
Prices are competitive.


----------



## TierNet (Aug 9, 2017)

Hello,

Most of the shared hosting nowadays have SSD drives and PHP7, you should try looking in the offers section of this forum for a good deal.

All the best!


----------



## LibertyVPS (Aug 14, 2017)

Lastio said:


> I guess hostingsource services can be good for your needs, the OP.
> They are the best in delivering SSD hosting services in a webmaster-friendly manner.
> Prices are competitive.


What level of customer/ technical support do they offer? Online only? Phone? Email? Etc.?


----------



## web-project (Aug 14, 2017)

any specific ecommerce software do you required to host? Magento, Opencart, oscommerce or something else?


----------



## Kostoprav (Aug 17, 2017)

Use the coupon code: 50OFF16 for 50% off their first month.
I have no complaints to share. I mostly use emails on my domain name rather then web site itself, but it seems that both working good. Uptime 100%, fast support team, fast servers - I highly recommend this web host for hosting forum discussion boards. Hostwinds.com is reliable ssd host.


----------



## Orestock (Aug 22, 2017)

My VPS is very quick.

Well it was over 10 months I used hostwinds hosting - everything works.
I was also happy with the performance and reliability of the service. I was pleasantly surprised by the backup tools you provide which I did not expect at all.


----------



## SSDHero_jagath (Aug 29, 2017)

What E-commerce software you plan to use?

For E-commerce website i suggest you to go with VPS/dedi depending on your site usage, You will have full control over your server and your website.


----------



## HeheSparkling (Aug 31, 2017)

How long has the host been around, it’s beneficial if they have been established for some time, but this doesn’t mean rule out the really new ones but if you are going to choose a newish hoster, ask your self how are you going to feel if your site just disappears and you have no chance of getting it back?


----------



## HiFormance (Sep 4, 2017)

Webage said:


> Resources is the first thing you look at in a host, if it provides the space, bandwidth and add-on domains you need incase your site becomes successful.



Finding a host with resources is easy, but finding one that is reliable and offers the level of support you need ..that's probably the first thing I would look at.


----------



## Nicochico (Sep 8, 2017)

Each person has different needs.. In my above example, what if I wanted 5mb disk space, 5gb transfer, something really small, but wanted 512mb guaranteed RAM? could a host compensate without necessarily try to sign me up for an $80/mo plan with 20mb disk space, 500 GB transfer, etc etc? I mean, why give me high specs that I'll never even come close to using, when all I need is 5mb disk space and 5GB transfer, and just some extra RAM, right?


----------

